# Grins continuing WiPs



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

No, he really is. He wouldn't let me get a round in and knew so many jokes!

Badum-tish.

Righty, I've got my ork one on the go, where I'd sloped a fair few puppies pics in between my orkses. Now the puppies are growing to mega proportions so I thought they deserved their own seperate hug-a-wolf thread. So, in all their Glory, my wolves so far!

So, Bran Redmaw. I was going to use the FW one when it got released, but I'm not impressed, instead I'm using this Scibor fellow:

















The Battle Company so far









The brothers grim:









The Maddy Mobile:









Rhino Front:









Rhino side:









Droppod 1:










Grey Hunters with Redmaw Standard:









Wolfguard in PA:









Wolf Priest:









Wolf Guard - one of these now has a TH and SS and two have Wolf Claws, new limbs are unpainted, but I'll post a pic of the later:









Wolf Scouts (with bog-eyed leader):









1st Squad of Grey Hunters:









Skyclaws:









Three of the PA wolf guard now painted:









There's still a shedload to go, but I'm working through them slowly along with the orks. Also, forgive my camera work, it's never been up to much ;-)

Any c&c always welcome 

Grins


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Definitely some nice work here Grins! Love the scibor guy, looks fantastic. The yellow eyes really read well. I also really like your power weapon effect in the last Wolf Guard pic. I may have to steal that one down the line. I look foward to following along with your log.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Great looking army. Not a fan of Scibor's work in general, but you've done a fine job on the WL.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Very nice stuff, one question though... Why is it called the Maddy Mobile?


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Cheers gents! Got the remainder of the wolf guard squad on the desk at the moment so should have them finished tonight 

The Maddy Mobile? Well it's spelled different, but here's the answer:






I love Madness! haha

:clapping:


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Okay, so I have ten wolf guard in PA (actually, I have another with a TH and storm shield, but left him in the cabinet and just painted the rest, so the old wolf lord is standing in until he's finished) freshly done over the last week or so:









These are four of the AOBR termies, slightly altered









The wolf guard boxed set:









Long Fangs:









Wulfen for the occasions I may want a few hairy men in the squad:









And then we have the FW boarding marine, Scibor dude and a near finished rune priest:









Now then, there's also 3 more squads of grey hunters/blood claws, a predator, another 10 wolf scouts, another drop pod and a standard bearer I'm going to convert, so, what to paint next?!

The Scibor dude and boarding marine are both ones I'm doing as standalone models so intending to go OTT, the rest are for the company. I also want to go OTT with the wulfen and get them looking spot on (damaged armour, etc). SO any choices on what you want to see next?


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Looking great, keep up the work. I say paint up the footsloggers, It's too easy to just let the bulk of your army build up while you paint the fancy models.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Thats a fair one, just look at the orks... Aye, I think another squad before I go ape on a character will be good


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Sounds good, not to mention your grey hunters have looked great.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

look forward to seeing more. btw can i ask what you didn't didn't like about the forge world model


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Yeah sure man. I'm a big FW fan, got all the ltds bar the ogryn (bah! Stunning figure!!), and have a load of FW stuff, ork bits, halftrakk, etc. I just think the new Redmaw model is somewhat underwhelming. It's a damn good model don't get me wrong, but, I could make almost an identical model for nowt using the battleforce!  see, for me, a wolf lord is the daddy of the battle company, the hardman of 120 wolves, big, hard, armoured and raging. The new redmaw is like a boss space wolf mini, but he isn't a wolf lord, he's just a boss space wolf mini. 

A wolf lord needs to look as hard as a man who can outfight, outdrink, outeat, outfart and outfuck every other wolf in his company, not just a wolf that looks like an angry jesus!


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

Grins1878 said:


> Yeah sure man. I'm a big FW fan, got all the ltds bar the ogryn (bah! Stunning figure!!), and have a load of FW stuff, ork bits, halftrakk, etc. I just think the new Redmaw model is somewhat underwhelming. It's a damn good model don't get me wrong, but, I could make almost an identical model for nowt using the battleforce!  see, for me, a wolf lors is the daddy of the battle company, the hardman of 120 wolves, big, hard, armoured and raging. The new redmaw is like a boss space wolf mini, but he isn't a wolf lord, he's just a boss spave wolf mini.
> 
> A wolf lord needs to look as hard as a man who can outfight, outdrink, outeat, outfart and outfuck every other wolf in his company, not just a wolf that looks like an angry jesus!


fair play mate i think i agree with you but i can't wait to see what the alternate redmaw looks like though. and i'll deffinatley be using both in some capasity


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Aye, looking forward to the alternates and hoping the do him justice!  l


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Okay, here's the next round of wolves to be painted, another grey hunters squad, a long fangs squad and a predator. At the moment I've just started the flat brown (vajello) base coats for bones, fur, skin, etc so it's early days yet. Expect more over the coming weekend :grin:


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Well, having been busy as feck for about three months I've finally gotten some painting time!

Been working on a mate's deathwing terminators, the first DA I've painted is below, and currently working on my Wolves. The standard I'm doing as a kind of chapter banner rather than a battle company one, but I'm pleased so far. As it is none of him is entirely finished, I still have plenty to work into the battle damage and the armour as a whole, and the standard is still in very early days.

Without further ado, the not yet finished minis!


































And a quicky of the DA - Sword needs re-doing as its waaaaayyy to blue ;-)


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice job on the Space Wolf, the fur on the banner looks very realistic. As for the Deathwing Terminator, personally I quite like the blue of the power weapon as it is. Great job on the armour of the Terminator too, very smooth painting k:


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Okay, the wedding is over and it's back to the mini-painting. I've not painted properly for months but decided to finish off the banner first and foremost, so, it's here in all it's glory, the Space Wolves Chapter Standard:


















The battle damage on him was originally painted as though it was glowing/hot, but looked dog turd, so I went for the blast effect (which seems to have worked quite nicely). Most of the damage colouring was done using Vajello black shade and vajello Brown Shade in a few layers and I'm pretty happy with the outcome. The standard was nabbed from my Venerable Dread and pinned to the hand of the old standard mini with a length of brass rod and looks pretty funky I think. The fur was done using Vajello flat brown and building up to the lighter colours of bleached bone with odd highlights of Vajello white (I love Vajello colours just because their matt and not at all shiny).

Wolflord (I'm using as Redmaw - in 'terminator' armour this time, a fine mini from Scibor):

















I only started this fellow last week, and after numerous tickings off from friends and gamers I know, I thought I'd blend the paints rather than my usual 'get stuff finished' drybrushing. I'm happy with the results though (shown here in a late night picture with and without flash) and the colouring is a whole lot smoother and not as ... uhm, just smoother.

Anyhow, more on this one over the coming weeks. I recently picked up an airbrush too so I'll be having a play with that at the weekend! Look forward to some air ruined figure pictures next week! :wink:

Cheers!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Welcome back to the boards Grins! Standard looks banging from the front. The freehand looks awesome!!!! I do agree that it looks a bit wonky from the back, but I only noticed it because you said something. 

'Redmaw' is look nice as well. I am a big fan of the Scibor Celtic Knights and this one is no exception. Looking forward to seeing him completed.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Cheers pal! Much appreciated! 

I should be painting a whole lot more now, everything (wedding wise, bar thank you cards (thank you for coming to the wedding, they should thank me I tell you!!! haha ) is out of the way and I'm getting more free time to do stuff! 

I love the Scibor Celtic fellows too, they're really nice models and nice to paint too. Had to take him off the superb base you get with him as he was a torso higher than everyone else in the company! He'd never get a cover save! haha 

Should be working on him more tomorrow night so expect some pics over the weekend!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That banner is fantastic, Grins. Good enough to claim it was a transfer. Well done. That sword on the termie might be a bit blue for DW, but it would look great as a frost blade on the rest of your wolves.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Cheers Khorne! 

I thought the blade was too blue as well, but my mate whos DW they are really likes it. I was thinking of not telling him and repainting it a better colour, possibly with the lightning effect over the blade. Cheers for the rep gents! Much appreciated!


----------



## shiftystylin (Mar 24, 2012)

Is that a Scibor miniature? Whole project looks awesome!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Aye, he's the Scibor Sci-Fi Celtic Lord or something similar. A really well made mini! Admittedly his hand has been lopped off and replaced by a stormbolter hand from the SW boxes!:wink:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

looking good Grins, your space puppies are really coming along nicely.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Cheers Grimzag! 

After this fellow I'm going to finish the long fangs, predator and grey hunters I've near finished, and then it's onto other things. The question is, what other things?!

10 scouts 
5 scouts with sniper rifles
5 wolf guard terminators
terminators with bonus wolfguard arms (see first page post about AOBR fellas)
20 more grey hunters
1 Wolfguard in power armour (well, technically his backpack)
runepriest
Ulrik the skull headed fella
Arjac Rockfist
The wolflord on thunderwolf (not the todger with the lightning claws)
6 thunderwolf cavalry
10 fenrisian wolves
5 wulfen
drop pod

The agony of choice... any ideas?


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Long Fangs agogo. So far so good. Was trying a new method of painting them to begin with (was going for bases and washes...), but became irate so started to do them as normal. Need a lot of tidying up but that'll happen before they're done. Anyhow, the old gits:


















Cheers!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Old timers with big guns coming right up. Noticed after uploading the pictures that their eyes aren't yellowed. They will be next time I pic up the brush I assure you! :biggrin:


















After those long in the tooth. I've started on the Wolfguard. I had the five AOBR minis painted up, but after getting my grubby mitts on the Wolf Guard box, I swapped a few arms around.

The helmetted chaps with thunderhammers/wolf claws are the AOBR terminators, then the normal 5 wolf guard. So far so good. Using drybrushing from one direction which seems to have given them a look of illumnation from above so quite happy with that.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Another night's painting and two shoddy pics to show for it.


















Tinbitz'd all the gold areas and added some shining gold to two models so far. Added Vaj flat red to the weapon parts and a few gems, the GW foundation yellow for some wires on their armour, blue to the power sword, wolf claws and thunder hammers and some foundation yellow to the hair of two chaps.

So far so good. Suppose it's a blessing the mrs was sorting out wedding pics on the PC all night, managed to get a fair bit done without playing WoW! Haha!

Anyhow, that's all for now, more during the week. Aiming to get them finished by end of the weekend! Woop! :victory:


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Two more Wolf Guard done. These are two from AOBR but with the arms switched.


















Six more to go and the Wolf Guard are all done... Hopefully by sunday.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

As my mind flits from project to project with no apparent plan, I've been doing a few different bits recently, so they're being thrown up (so to speak), first up, an objective for r kid's Black Templars:










My forray into Fantasy:










Currently working on a BA objective and the griffin thing from island of blood. Not counting the piles of minis I've part done, it's starting to get silly... :russianroulette:


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I love that base and the Elves, how did you get that finish on the armour?

I've started an Empire army and my armour looks really flat so how did you get that finish??


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Cheers pal! Thanks for the rep! 

The armour on the Black Templar was painted Vajello Black (I love matt paint!!), then lightly highlighted with a mix of adeptus battle grey is it? (the old dark grey foundation), then a final tiny highlight of straight adeptus battle grey. The chipping effect with the silver showing through was done with a piece of sponge (packing from ammo crates, similar to the stuff from the blister packs) dabbed in bolt gun metal, with a few mithril silver highlights to it.

For the Elves armour, they were based bolt gun metal, washed with Vajello black shade (pretty much the same as the matt black wash by GW), then highlighted again with Bolt Gun Metal, then more highlights put on with chainmail and then mithril silver. Also tried a bit of reflectiveness by doing a blue wash along the edges where they were against the blue hair, etc. Seems to have worked okay. 

For the Gold on the armour it was tin bitz base coat, shining gold on top, devlan mud wash, then highlights with burnished gold and a few tiny bits of bolt gun metal. Seems to have done the trick!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

In typical style, the Stormtalon got a whole heap of flak when it was first shown, but I loved the little bugger, and after pre-ordering with Wayland, became the proud owner of one (and one of the Ork jets...). So I have an issue with building a model and parts of it going unpainted, so had it almost complete, but without the pilot/inner cockpit built I wouldn't stick the rest of it together, or I'd be permenantly irked by the grey plastic cockpit, or the knowledge that there were unpainted bits in there somewhere, so, sacking off the rest of the older models (in my traditional form) I cracked on to get this finished so I could complete the model.

The whole thing has been base coated by airbrush with Vajello grey blue, something I realised was wholly inadequate as its far lighter than the rest of the Company (bar the other airbrushed minis... they could become the part of the company known as Grin's Folly... Time will tell...). The whole interior has been painted Mechrite red (picked up from r kid's FoW Sd kfz 251's and such, which often had the parts that weren't seen left in the factory base/undercoat which was a similar red), with the panels painted Boltgun Metal and then washed with Vajello Brown shade to give it a grimy military vehicle feel. The seat (for what you can see of it) was done in Knarloc Green (? the green foundation one) and painted up in Camo green. Not sure you can see it, but there's a red crosshairs on the front left console, a terrain height thing in the bottom one, and some sort of info feed on the top right.. That's what they're done as... whether or not I've pulled it off is another matter! Hah!





























This is a shot of the remaining Wolves awaiting painting. About half have been base coated (flesh, fur and armour anyhow) with an airbrush and are waiting for the basecoat brush to appear to finish them off. 

In the pile you should be able to see 7 Thunderwolves, the Mark of the Lycan chaps, a whole host of grey hunters, a drop pod and 10 Fenrisian wolves. There's a half finished Predator on the bottom shelf that's not on the pictures too.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Well I finally started one of the Mark of the Lycan figures from Mythicast, and it's a hit and miss mini so far. I love the idea of the miniatures, they're just not the best pulled off I've seen. Some of the casting on the legs was hideous (like 1.5 mil of mis matched shin armour down each side), the mini's themselves were covered in tiny balls of resin that I had to prune with my knife, some of the details are poorly cast, and some are a little dodgy sculpted.

That said, I still love the figures... which is why I paid the price for them. I think the poses are superb, and despite the details on them being a little off there's something about them that I really like. So last night I was waiting for the washes to dry on the Stormtalon, and having base coated them all a few weeks back I decided to crack on with one, thinking about the minis with rose-tinted glasses. I picked it up, then felt sad at the exta work I was going to have to put in to get them looking decent. 

The shin armour on the right of the first pic, take a butchers at the inside leg of it... f*cking disgraceful. The loin cloth... the fur round it is lines going outwards, not so much fur (looks like an old oriental rug I used to have...), the skull on the left shin armour has a sculpt line following on from the loin cloth 'fur' to name but a few issues... check the bicep area of the arm on the right if you need some more.

So I brush base coated the fur again with Vajello flat Brown, and repainted the armour with Fenris Grey, then started doing the furless flesh that was on display, that gritty, mould-liney flesh. I started with Vajello flat brown with a little Vaj beige brown, then worked up the layers until the final coat was watered down vaj beige brown and vaj white. Overall I'm quite happy with the way it came out, in particular the chest (will be getting a wash in the recesses, it's not 100% yet).

The bits that irked me were the hands. Now the hands looked like I'd drawn them. I can draw hands, but not fingers, so I was a bit disappointed to see the pointy sausage type things on display with numerous resin balls and dodgy mould bits between them. the insides of the hands were flat, but with mould dodginess again (and I learned from another three fingered Mark of the Lycan mini, that trying to knife off the excess flash and resin balls on the hands is a path to folly). So, all details on the inner hands and inner forearms (hand pads/tendony bits) are painted on, there's no detail, it's just paint on a flat surface...

The teeth and eyes aren't properly done yet, I highlighted them so I could see the mouth properly as its a bit of a mess round there and I couldn't tell what's what. That said, I think part of his lip may be white. 

Anyhow, so far so good...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

You're not the first to mention the poor quality of Mythicast's products, in particular the amount of these resin balls you mentioned. I've tried a lot of the various alternatives to GW for SW models, but the amount of bad reviews Mythicast have received has turned me off ever using them. I went with the MaxMini werewolf heads instead.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I've got a load of those too! ;-) haha Some of them are great, got some made by someone else too, can't remember who though...


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Operation hide the shitness continues with some blending on the legs (drybrushing brings out the hideousness soemthing wicked), and on the last two pictures, some chaffing and battle damage, although it's not finished yet, running out to get some scoff then the chaffing continues!



















And with the starting battle damage:



















I'm not into putting battledamage on my chaps normally (I make sure they polish their armour before every battle... but these would seem more fluffy when damaged and shot up a bit because they're hairy wolfmen. They don't even wear the backpacks for god's sake, their keks must be heavy as f*ck!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

despite the poor quality of the cast, things are looking good mate!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Cheers Midge! Trying to get the armour details to look like a normal set of power armour. Looking forward to basing him to hide the thick soles to his shoes... haha 

Okay, wolfman so far. Main armour done, with the exception of doing the damage on the gold and washing the silver bits. need to do the loincloth, fur and pouches, then it's just all the pissy details like teeth properly, mouth, eyes and claws.


















And this is how the Stormtalon is looking atm:


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Final one on the Wulfen, he's as done as he ever will be, and now matt varnished to help keep the paint on.


















Now back to the Stormtalon..


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Good work with that Mark of the Wulfen guy, you've done a great paint job on the mini.

The Talon looks good too so far and I'll be checking back to see how that looks when you've finished; it might be teh decider on whether I get one for my wolves...

Rev


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Not much to report from yesterday really, spent most of the day at a Christening so not a whole lot of time to paint until the evening, which was a 50/50 mix of painting and warcraft.

Anyhow, this is how the Talon is looking now. I've darkened the overall paint of it to Fenris Grey (Will probably have to do this with the rest of the base coated ones too, they're just TOO light for my liking). and started adding a few of the metallic details to the main bulk of the ship. Like I said though, not a whole lot done, was mainly the big base coat and adding farty bits of Boltgun Metal that I realised I'd missed.










One thing I have noticed, is that I'm not much cop when it comes to detailing vehicles. For the Rhino and Landraider I've used the FW doors to break up the flat surfaces a little, but generally they look factory fresh, which is how I wanted them, but since painting them I've picked up a load of new painting techniques, and I'm thinking that if I paint this plain, I'll be a little pissed off at it for it's gaming life...

So, should I paint it factory fresh (possibly with tree-shaped airfreshener) or bash it up a bit so it looks like it's been a little battered?


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I love the Wulfen guy, the battle damage is top notch and hides the miss casting REALLY well.

For me, the more unlucky faster tends to always die vehicles are battered to hell and back (see Rhinos, Trukks, and Hellhounds when i get around to them) then for the more venerable vehicles (Land Raiders, Super Heavies) they're going to be a bit more pristine.

The reason for my dislike of the Storm Talon is that it looks too stubby and far from the way most of the other SM vehicles look. However this is of course a personal opinion and I can appreciate a goo model even if I personally won't be loving it 
Also with the new rules I can't help but think this thing is going to be godly!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Hellados said:


> I love the Wulfen guy, the battle damage is top notch and hides the miss casting REALLY well.


Cheers pal! Very much appreciated! :biggrin:

I was painting it yesterday and came to the conclusion that it would need some damage or something to make it look half decent. I was looking at Spellscape's thread with their Wolves (totally stunning I might add - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=105502) And have been studying the rhinos closely because I think they look amazing and they haven't been scratched and dented heavily (there's plenty on still!), but they have been incredibly well weathered, very much like you say, they'd have been used far more. I reckon you're right with the scuffing it up and making it look a little battered and well used.

Anyhow, this is the Storm Talon so far, it does look slightly too stubby from the side, but I've vowed to only view it from the front, back or at an angle! ;-)

























So far there's just the recesses inked, the fenris grey basecoat and one highlight of FG and SWG that is only marginally lighter. I'm aiming to highlight a few more shades, then start applying the chafes and dirt. There's also a few areas to use for blast effects where I've been a bit too keep cleaning off the flash, but it should look alreet!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Working on the basis that things always get chipped to feth whenever someone is climbing in/out of a vehicle (regardless of how careful they are and whether or not they're wearing ceramite), I've started the scuffs, chips and damage around the cockpit. 

The ladder going up to it, the petty cap and the side of the cockpit have all taken a beating from the chap climbing up and into it:









The next two just show the chips, etc at the front and the other side. So far so good. Still a whole lot of Storm talon to go though...


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

I like your work, the storm talon is terrific really great just the attention to detail and the weathering without making the model look like a mess your wulfen rocks too!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Weathering is looking great! Really interested to seeing it roll toward completion.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

... this is a test...

edit: for some reason, if I post up links to the pictures the post won't save, yet I can type this... something dick is going on... BAH!!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Of the emergency broadcast system.....


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Latest update, fresh from my desk (on the sly in work...). I was away all weekend and only managed a couple of hours on the Talon Sunday night and last night.

So far I've done the scuffing, chafing and chips of paint over the front of the talon, down the right hand side (from the pilot's PoV) down to the tail, the roof down to the tail and the left hand side about 1/3 of the way along. The wing and part of the engine are only up to the black paint bits and so is the tail. 


























Edit - Just done this through my phone instead... Seems my work pc is a bigger bag of shit than previously thought...


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Paint job is looking really good!

Shame the model is so hideous.

Looks like something off of the old PS1 game 'G-police'... just on a budget.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Orochi said:


> Looks like something off of the old PS1 game 'G-police'... just on a budget.


Haha! I loved that game! Tested it when I worked for scee ;-)


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

After a busy couple of weekends I've managed to spend a few hours on the Talon and get all the scraping, chaffing and scratching done on it. These first two are the scuffs finished on the bum end of the Talon, all done with a bit of sponge, a bit of vajello black and some gentle dabbing. For the highlights, Fenris Grey mixed with SW Grey (or equivalents) and then just a tiny line at the bottom of the chips. On the engines I did the highlights underneath when the engines are verticle, then on the top surfaces did the highlights to the rear of the chips so it kind of matches whichever way the engines are. I'm quite happy with the overall effects.


















Next few are showing the addition of some bolt gun metal on chips and scrapes, and also on the engines and other metally bits, highlighting a little after my over-zealous washing of them. Going to highlight them further with some chain mail (or may try the model air silver, I've heard that is pretty good as a normal paint too) then ink in some details and get the lenses and rubies coloured. In theory.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

looking amazing Grins! I cant wait for the 'dragon' and hopefully some good opponents soon I can shoot down if they look half as good as yur guys, ill be happy XD


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Great work Grins! Just wondering how you achieved the weathering on the stormtalon, One thing I really struggle with is weathering, so I was wondering how you do it.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Cheers chaps!

For the weathering do you mean the chaffing and chipping? If so it's all on post #53, it's the easiest way to do it I've found, bit of foam (like the old blister packing foam, the foam from the carry cases, anything like that), dab it in black paint, dab it onto some paper until you get the desired amount of chippage and then dab it on the mini. Highlight with a lighter version of the base colour, then if the chips are big enough add some metallics into the middle of the black bit. 

For the engines/tubing it's just the vajello black shade spread liberally around the bolt gun metal bits, then highlight again with BGM. So far anyway, not quite happy with the engines so there may be more done to them! :grin:


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

The engines so far. The Vajello Brown Shade and Black Shade are in full swing here. A healthy dose of brown (haha!) first, thinning as it gets on the top of the flappy bits, then the black more toward the bum end of the engine slowly thickening it up. At the moment it's taking a while for it to dry so having to move the lamp closer to heat it dry a little! :wink:










I'm pretty happy with the assault cannons, again, brown shade stretching down the barrels getting thinner the further from the muzzle it gets. The Black was liberally spread on to the muzzle and then thinned out down the barrel again. Overall I'm happy with that :biggrin:


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Well, Fresh back from Hull this afternoon I decided I couldn't face painting anything, and instead based a few more minis. 13 to be precise. It's mind numbing but it makes the figures look a million times better. Anyhow, after basing them with some fake snow, grass and small rocks, Itook some pics of the Great Company so far:










Left Half:









Right Half:









And that's it so far... With everything added from Nearly done to plastic and undercoated we have a whole heap more:









Left bit:









Left middle:









Right Middle:









Right bit :









Close up of the Thunderwolves. Looking forward to having a crack at them! :

A close up of the sniper scouts and a moody looking wulfen...









And that's about it. I'm aiming to get another Land Raider, three more drop pods and a razorback or two, but other than that I have everything I'm after! More painting pics in future posts - gotta head out for a stag do! :drinks:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Great looking army. Nice to see those alternative SW models there. Looking forward to seeing those TWs finished off.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Cheers pal! Much appreciated! 

I've fully finished the Storm Talon, so here's a few pics of it with the basic base. I may be adding a little debris to it at some point, but aiming to get ALL the wolves done before I go onto mad bases.
Pics:


































I've asked what people wanted to see painted before and had no response, so Khorne's, I'm moving onto the Thunderwolves. currently washing them all in brown shade... ah, the joys! Did I mention I hate painting fur? :threaten:

:wink:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Great looking group mate and I think the Talon came out very nice! Looking forward to the Wolves.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Cheers Midge, I'll try and do them justice! Will post up a picture shortly of them in all their washed glory... got them under the lamp to try and dry them quicker... haha!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I've washed them all Vaj Brown shade, and added some black shade to some of them to darken patches of fur, so there'll be four going from dark brown/black to light brown and three going from flat brown to lighter brown/pale brown... possibly white, depends on how carried away I get!

Anyhow, some badly taken pics of them below. I'm not feeling the greatest and its dark and I want my bed, so it's all you're getting for now! :wink:


































The shine on the black shade is because it's a pretty heavy wash (especially on Bignose Scalycloak's Thunderwolf = trying to smooth out some of the sharpness to the casting. It's fur could cut glass...), but once dried it shouldn't look three bad.

More probably Wednesday now, busy night tomorrow! Until then I bid you farewell!

Cheers!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

After skiving off tonight I've managed to get a few more hours in on my thunderwolves. Tonight I've:
Given the riders the proper basecoat of Fenris Grey (since my original coat was WAAAAAY too light)
Done all the brown basecoats on the riders (Flat Brown)
Started to do the brown on the fur (Flat Brown, thinned with water and starting to blend the fur in)

At the end of the night they now look like this:









Bignose is looking the most finished at the moment, I've blended and brushed on a lot of flat brown into the actual brown bits, leaving the darker fur untouched for now. I have a plan for that, but not sure it'll work so doing that part last. Here's a few of Bignose:

























Next up is the other thunderwolf I started blending the brown on it's face. I'm finding painting the plastic fur a lot nicer than the finecast, mainly because the fur is too sharp and crisp on the finecast! 









Two just to show some of the darker fur patterns:

















If you google brown wolf some of the patterns are there, and then click dark brown wolf at the top and the rest are there. The remaining three with no dark bits will be light brown.

In theory. THey may all turn out to be bollocks, but you get the idea.

Cheers


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

A couple of shots with ol' Bignose and his pooch. Spent a bit of time doing the fur last night and I'm pretty happy with it, need to make a final couple of touches to it but it's almost there. His will be the darkest wolf out the pack.


















There was a third, but realised it showed most of the living room, and I'm not inviting everyone in! Will get a better one later. Sadly the only way to get natural light on the minis is facing into the flat!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Bit of a delay here, haven't been too well over the past week or so and haven't picked up the brush, but tonight picked out some mini's I've had in my cupboard for some time. One is my all time favorite Commissar figure, the other is an almost identical fellow on horseback.

Since reading battle of the fang I've wanted some IG to work with my wolves, and the allies thing has come at just the right time. So whether or not I'm going to use Cadian (more than likely, possibly with different heads) is up in the air at the moment, but for discipline purposes, the footslogging Commissar, and for display purposes the mounted one.

Will be working on these in between some wolves, but defo more to follow on them! This is a bit of a teaser :wink: lol










Probs back tomorrow for some painted wolfage! ttfn!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Seems the light has washed the colour out a bit, but you get the idea.

Just a few pics so far. Power armour coloured and highlighted, skin finished, now working on the blue bits (cape, TS corpse and axe). More later


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Plenty of work on the cape so far, more to go but it seems to be coming along nicely! That's all for tonight, but more during the week.



















Cheers!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

It seems the more I paint and the more I learn off people, the longer it takes me to paint a single model. Still on big nose, but he's nearly done, will just need to touch up his wolf when he's done.


























I love his cloak. I'm not sure the pics do it justice, but in the flesh it looks ace!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Fantastic work so far Grin! All the little chips and weather effects in the armor look great. Adds alot of extra character to the model. I'm excited to see what you do with your two commissars, hands down the best looking commissars IG has to offer.

Whats your plan on the bases?

Looking forward to seeing them finished.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Cheers DoE! 

Basing wise I think snow and rocks, but then with the TS bits on the floor I think some more debris and stuff is needed to make them look good, and not just like a TS burried in the snow (with shouts of 'SNOWMAN!!' from the SWs).

Will have to see what I can come up with! Any suggestions greatly appreciated!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

split the difference and do snow covered rubble.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

That sounds like a plan to me mate!  

Btw, when TS fellows get killed, what comes out the armour? Dust or sand or something?


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

dust, it says so in one of the books, think maybe a SW one. you could leave snow off in places where it has been trampled away


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Cheers chaps! 

Soooo cloooose! Need to do the stone wolf head on his shield here, highlight the damage on his backpack, the skull, claws and teeth on his cape, the weapon and finish the TS fella then I think I can call it a day (after the final tidy ups). I've used some of the Stirland Earth... or mud, the gritty one, to make little piles of what will be painted sand type stuff leaking out the TS body, at the moment it looks like he's leaking poo.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Was painting until late last night and NEARLY got him finished, sadly working this morning meant I had to go to sleep. 


































I'll have the bugger finished tonight if it kills me. Then onto the wolf guard and rune priest that are about 80% done!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I've managed to get plenty done this weekend thankfully!

First up, finished Bignose on Friday:









The runepriest yesterday:









Wolfguard in PA - the final one from a squad of ten (somehow got missed...):









Wolf guard in TA - AOBR fellow this, was fully painted and had his arms switched like the others:









Finally the last four WG Terminators. This weekend takes the total painted for my army to 73 plus LR, Droppod, Stormtalon, Rhino and Two dreads... plenty more to go, but over half way there.

















I should say, they'll be getting based one day in the future. Mixing the fake snow stuff is a massive pain in the behind, so I do them in bulk. Probably do another load in a month or so


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Some nice additions mate! I really like how you have done the power weapons.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> Some nice additions mate! I really like how you have done the power weapons.


Indeed! Looking sharp mate, well done!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

A little update. My Twolves are coming along nicely, I've nearly done the fur on the six of them and have started on the riders now, but turned off midway throught to paint my objective which has been lying on my shelf unpainted for months. So far so good, it's in a similar thing to the Black Templars one I made for r kid! 


















more to follow this week


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

And it's finished! /cheer

I'm happy with that. The snow will dry more clear and natural so it's not going to be incredibly bright permenantly.










Anyhoo, back to the Thunderwolves...


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Man your space wolves are an inspiration.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

The fur on the wolves is done...










Just finished drybrushing the highlights on, possibly more later!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Straken's_Fist said:


> Man your space wolves are an inspiration.


Cheers SF! Very much appreciated! 

Well I'm stumbling through the TWs, painting parts as I notice them, so it's going to be a bit random from now on. That said, I reckon I can have them finished by the end of the night.

Here they are so far!:


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

I like the Thousand Sons helmet on the base!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Well, having arranged a painting night with r kid (Black Templars, IG and Skaven) and one of his lads (Tyranids and Tau) I took my sniper rifle scouts along with me and started them off. I haven't left the Thunderwolves, just started something different for the Tuesdays.

Anyway, i've always been a bit naff when it came to painting robes, and r kid showed me how he does his last night, and I'm very pleased with the way he does things: 


























I'm aiming for white cloaks (with brown/green colours inside, like a revesrsible cloak), standard Wolf Scout colours, with white trim to the rifles. I'm happy with the way the cloaks are going though


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

The more I look at the Thunderwolves, the more I wonder 'what the Fuck they were thinking?'.

What have you got in mind for the Future? Any more tanks etc?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Cloaks on those scouts are looking fantastic!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Orochi said:


> The more I look at the Thunderwolves, the more I wonder 'what the Fuck they were thinking?'.
> What have you got in mind for the Future? Any more tanks etc?


Haha! When I first read the rules for them, well, the title and first paragraph, I thought they sounded ridiculous, but then seeing the models for them I had to get them, I think they're superb!:biggrin: In amongst the rest of the company with wolves and wulfen roaming the ranks they actually fit in really well!

At the moment the only big pieces for the force are a predator which is about 50% done, and a droppod which is about 30% painted but still in pieces. My long term aim is to have another Land raider, another three droppods and two more rhinos on the go, but not sure I'll have the money for them anytime soon.

That said, there's a massive heap of orks need painting too so when this company is finished there'll be my other Plog climbing back from the grave  



Midge913 said:


> Cloaks on those scouts are looking fantastic!


Cheers Midge!  What're you working on at the moment? I haven't seen many updates recently! Hope everything's okay?


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Midway through lots of painting and I've started building another objective for someone. This time it's for my mate's hyouge DA army. The objective itself is going to be two deathwing chaps withstraining a Fallen DA while the chaplain rants litanies at him.

This is the mini's so far:









Much as I'm going to enjoy making it, I still reckon there's only one true Dark Angel on it! :wink:


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Been putting together the DA objective and the mini's from the Dark Vengeance boxed set (and pruning off DA sybols) this weekend so not too much painting. I have managed to finish the battle damage on the marines though, so only the bones, gems, runes and some silver bits to go... Oh and the gold too I think. Nearly there though, they'll be finished by the weekend!


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Love the puppies Grin. Just need to see them on a bigger screen (viewing them on an iPhone).

What do you think of the models then? Favourite part painting them?
Zero


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Cheers Zero! much appreciated! 

I really like the models themselves, the standard plastic SW sets have so many parts it's easy to add details to each one and make them stand out and the Thunder Wolves are no exception, they have bags of extras so you can add different feet, equipment, legs, face pieces with bionics. The riders are the same too, they have tonnes of options and variety to them, and I love the hands holding the fur... admitedly I missed two of them and posed the bottom two REALLY badly... they look a bit un-natural, but there's a whole heap of bits left over.

Painting wise, I think I picked a silly chapter for me. I generally hate painting fur, although the T Wolves changed that a bit. I figured a way to get them looking good (in my eyes, I've seen FAR better fur) with not too much hassle with a few different washes and highlighting. I preferred the plastic TWs to the resin type Wolf Lord with the big nose. The fur on that was spiky as hell and REALLY did my head in (a brush destructor if ever there was one - again, for me... lol), but the plastics were smoother without having less detail.

I think my favourite part was the mouths and faces of the wolves themselves. They're not 100% yet, they still need a few details added, but there's so much there, from tiny bionics to metal teeth bolted on the jaw. They also taught me something about wolves too. I wanted to get them looking a little more real with wolf colourings (I didn't want them all white), and looking at their teeth, realised that they're just like ours colour wise, so I'd been painting them a bit pants up until now (I'd done them brown to white, rather than cream to white).

*Wall of text crits for 10,568 damage*


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Wolves are looking good bud!!!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Love the thunder wolves. I've been busy like you pruning off DA symbols from my Dark Vengance minis... also sticking together those chaos marines jsut because they look so cool.

What's your plans with the DA's? which ones are you turning into wolves?


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Indeed, I'm totally impressed with the chaos minis. The detail is some of the best I've ever seen in plastic! 

I'm not too sure about the Imperials. I was going to make the bikers swift claws, but think a squad of three is as much use a five man squad of grots, still may though. 

The rest of them I'm going to make into a normal codex chapter I think. Was tempted to go with the Relictors, as they've all buggered off into the Eye of Terror it means I can piss ball around with them a bit more and have a bit more fredom. I'd still use the standard codex rules for them, no mad 'here's what I made up' stuff, just paint the power swords purple and other chaosy colours. That said, they may look like lightsabers... time will tell! haha

Keeping the Chaplain as is. I think its too good a model for me to hack apart. Maybe when I have better skills, at the moment I'm still trying to convert Gabriel Seth into a pissed off wolf priest... I may have just ruined the mini though... haha :grin:


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Well, another Tuesday evening at r kids and the scout's cloaks are almost done, just need to do the white on two of them!  I also managed to black and brown wash 10 fenrisian wolves, so will post a pic of them when I get back from work tonight!










On another note entirely, my copy of Zombicide tipped up on Monday after their Kickstarter effort. Haven't played it yet, but it looks mega! Also has 100+ minis for me to now paint... Gutted.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

As mentioned earlier, Tuesdays I paint round at r kid's, and to get the boring bit of painting loads of fur out the way, I Black Shaded and Brown Shaded all my Fenrisian Wolves so they could dry while painting my scouts. Now they're ready to get the highlights and details added:










Also,the Objective snow has well and truly dried so I took a few more shots of it:


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Well it's been a while since the site broke down, and I've been busy painting with not a lot being posted, so without further ado, here's the painting so far! :grin:

This one is going to be an objective for my mate's Dark Angel army. It's meant to be an one of their interogator chaplains or whatever they're called, and two of his deathwing pals dragging off one of the Fallen. still early days, but you get the idea! 









Drop pod number 2. I'm never doing the yellow and black on another drop pod...








Thunderwolf Cavalry! Love the minis.
















































A hint at the contents of the DV boxset and how they're going. Well, the imperial marines anyhow. Small Relictor force I can use as codex marines or allies for chaos. Not that I have any chaos... definitely not... no red corsairs growing in the shelf... no... not here son...








Another squad of Grey Hunters:
















These next two are for a command squad of five I'm making just to put on a shelf. He was in the cillit bang too long and kind of got a bit fucked up, so he's now badly burned and scuffed. So far so good, still got a lot to do with him:shok:
















My new Baneblade:








Sniper Scouts:
















Wulfen from Mythicast. Some of the face detail was really badly moulded, but a lick of paint has covered up the worst of it! 
































Abbey Road wulfen:









Thats all tonight, will post up more tomorrow, I've got a few more scouts done and I'm pretty sure another squad of grey hunters... could be wrong though. Also working on the ltd ed forgeworld boarding marine for one of the five, he's looking quite dapper! 

Cheers!


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Just read through your log. Your work is amazing, cant believe the level of detail in every single model. Keep it up.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Cheers pal! Much appreciated!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking great Grins, especially the TWs. That DA diorama looks very interesting. Looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Cheer KF!  Looking forward to getting cracking on it myself! 

This next one represents the final marines that need painting for my company, and contains the command squad for the IG Allies I'm using for them (DKoK but just using the normal IG rules).









Slightly sub par Scout squad. I have another three somewhere in the den, but not actually sure where they are... time will tell, should be moving house in two weeks... These were ebay rescues and cost me about 6 quid or so, stripped them (and cillitbanged them a bit too long, hence teh nobbly paint, more noticable on the heavy.

















This is the Ltd Edition Boarding Marine with the blue eagle (from the Muppets) on his thunder hammer. Enjoying painting him so far. He's number three for the five man display squad thing...

























Njal base coated with most of his armour highlighted

















And the world's best Commissar bar none (figure not painting, clearly:wink. He's my trial for the paint scheme for the allies.

















Probably no more for a week or three depending on how everything goes. Truth be known I haven't written or painted anything for about three weeks, moving house saps my will to do anything! hah!

Cheers!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I was packing up some stuff from my desk today and found the spare parts from the thunderwolves and a couple of Mk V FW fellas, so set about chopping them up and made another wolf lord. Pretty pleased with the overall result! 


























Back to packing now I guess.. Nice to do a bit of modelling in the midst of boxing everything up!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

ooooh I prefer your idea of putting the combi bit on top, looks much better then glued on the bottom


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Well, seeing the Rev's Gabriel Seth conversion made me want to use my own copy of the figure in my own army. Not wanting to rip off the design completely (despite how good the Rev's is) I went for a Wolf Priest instead. I love the pose of the figue as he's charging forwards, no doubt now shouting about Russ and the Allfather.

And here he is! 

























Still not fully packed my desk and needing plenty of boxes etc, so will be painting probably up until the weekend. Mega!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

A few more bits done towards the full battle company! 

First up, the ten Fenrisian wolves. Now they're decent miniatures, but THey only got a quick paint job. They look pretty monotone in the pic, but it's under a normal light bulb so kind of blends everything orange! Here they are anyway!

























An old model who was the last remnant of my Ultramarines company, and the last mini I bought for second ed. He was undercoated and had a few parts painted white, but he's becoming my Iron Priest now and is just about base coated. In all his retro glory:

















Finaly it's ANOTHER squad of Grey Hunters. More or less only base coated at the mo:

















Hopefully more tomorrow. At the moment the flat is full of boxes of stuff ready for the move next week so depends how long my desk remains upright... hopefully until Wednesday night.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

As always I'm flitting between parts of the Company to finish them off as and when the mood takes me, so here's a few pics of the IG allies so far. I've stood them next to the Grey Hunter to show how they scale up, and I'm happy with the way they look. The DKK chaps being slimmer and shorter than their Cadian counterparts really works well, and makes the Marines nearby look larger and more imposing. At 30 quid a squad it will take me some time to be able to get a full platoon and transports for them.










The rest of them in all their undercoated goodness!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Taking a break from painting for the night, so we have:

Company HQ:









Platoon HQ:









First Squad:









Painting them as a group so may be slow going! :wink:

edit: Harsh lighting makes it look a little like a white out... will take better pics later!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Final pics for tonight. Possibly some tomorrow. White has been wetbrushed on to get the base there and is getting smoothed out once the rest of the details are put on.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I really like what you've done to the Seth mini, a simple yet very effective conversion that had me wondering for a minute or two to figure out if you had just used the arms or not.

Looking forward to seeing how the IG turn out, FW have done a great job on the DKK line and its always nice to see them.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Cheers Jacobite!  I wanted to do more with him, but it was the metal model and I find it so hard to cut bits off with any degree o accuracy! Usually end up with obvious and shoddy changes. Kept this one simple and it's worked quite well! 

Should have invested in the finecast one! Hah!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Great work as always Grins. You've almost made me unpack my SW stuff and paint something up for the first time in months.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> You've almost made me unpack my SW stuff and paint something up for the first time in months.


Do iiiiiit!!!  The world needs more! 

Looking forward to finishing them all and returning to my greenskins though. Nearly finished the whole Great Company and still not had a battle with them! Was my aim to begin with so I'm pleased I've managed it so far! Will still add to the support for them mind you. Want a few land speeders and a little more armour for them too. And another three drop pods... won't go into that just yet though... haha!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

House move over and little time for modelling or painting since. However, I've been piddling about with some chaos stuff since the DV box came out, and been buying a few bits to flesh out a small force. Despite my dislike of the squatted Oblits pose, I picked up a box of them and have reposed them. In the Codex they're described as towering over other troops, so I cut up their legs and reposed them.

I'm pretty happy with the result, they're more intimidating now than the squat crawlers they seemed to be. It's even made me debate getting some mutilators and having a crack at them!:



Will be finishing the wolves and allies first mind you. Desk is set up, and pretty soon I'll be picking up the brushes again. New desk set up I'm pleased with, everything is finally where I need it to be! 



Anyhow, more in the next week or so once I have the internerd back on again! 

Tally Ho!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I am very jealous of the shrine to Warhammer you've got. My wife makes me keep them all in carrying cases or boxes in a corner. I think she's ashamed :laugh:

Anyways, looking forward to some more updates, good luck making the mutilators look good, since they're such hideous models


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Haha! It will be a tricky conversion! ;-)

Aye, my mrs said I could have the loft to 'put all my shit in' as she put it. Means she doesn't have to explain to her family and friends why there's groups of grown men playing with small spacemen on the back table! ;-)


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Finished off this chap last night wile watching Incredible Hulk. He was originally an Ultramarine, so had been undercoated about 15 years ago or so. Found him in an ol box a few months ago and here he is, my army's Iron Priest! 


























More over the next few days as my painting continues. Then I've just got to base about 70 minis! Joy...


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Some more painting from the past few days. Amazingly, there's enough light in the new house for me to be able to see in various locations. The flat had such poor lighting it was a bloody nightmare, thankfully, I can now see properly!

This week I've so far managed to finish off my second to last squad of Grey Hunters and made some decent progress on the FW fella I'm using as a wolf lord, and the Ltd Ed Boarding Marine.

Grey Hunters:

















Wolf Lord

























Boarding Marine:

































The Wolf Lord and Boarding Marine are to go with the Standard Bearer and the Sgt mini that were shown a few pages back, taking the total for the 'just for the hell of it' minis to four. One more and I'll be happy with that. Any suggestions greatly appreciated.

Left to do:
10 Grey Hunters
1 Predator
Njal in Terminator Armour
Rockfist
The Wolf Priest fellow who's name I can't remember and the scibor fella who's being painted up as a wolf lord in TA.

Any choices for next to paint?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The boarding marine looks great. I have one here that the Reverend was good enough to pick up for me, but I haven't had the balls to get started on him. I can't even decide whether to use a SW head or just go with the helmet. 

Liking that combiplasma conversion as well.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The boarding marine looks great. I have one here that the Reverend was good enough to pick up for me, but I haven't had the balls to get started on him. I can't even decide whether to use a SW head or just go with the helmet.


Cheers Khorne! He's a great mini I've had since the FW open day they released him, and I've done the same, never wanting to paint him as it's a limited mini and I didn't know if I could do him justice. I finally bit the bullet and it's really nice to paint, crisp details and whatnot. I reckon you should give him a go!  If you pin them you can paint both the head and the helmet (sounds outrageously cock-like...) and see which looks best in place without gluing it.

I'm pleased with the combi, went with the old style type off an old inquisitor terminator (long haired bearded chap with a bionic leg, had what looked like a bolt pistol with something atop it. Always liked the style of them on top. 

First up, finished the Sergeant for my 5 man painted up group. At the mo his teeth look a little like some 'celebrities' you see who've whitened their teeth to the point of looking unnatural, so going to give them a wash to tone down the brightness a bit. Pretty happy with the way he turned out though. Damage to his face caused by Cillit Bang, painted to look like he's been cooked a bit (I hope! haha!):

































The boarding marine is coming along, I've started on the battle damage on him, focussing it almost entirely on the side facing above and below the shield. Happy so far, will be giving him some black and brown shade dirt and blast marks once I've finished off his basic paint job. So far so good!:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The boarding marine is looking ace man! The battle damage is really nicely done.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Cheers Midge! Much appreciated!  I'm not sure whether to add a bit more to the other side of him or whether to just leave it as is. Any suggestions? 

Well, to take a break from the Wolves, I picked up where I left off with the Dark Angels objective I'd started for my mate a while back. Undercoated them thursday and then started on the actual painting last night. Spent about six hours in front of the TV painting them and quite happy with the results so far.

The Chaplain has only had a couple of his base colours on, and I'm debating his face. I reckon I can shade and highlight my dodgy skull greenstuffing so that it looks better than it actually does, but time will tell.


























































Any suggestions for any of it? I'm asking my mate who totally adores the DA, but always happy to get ideas from everyone. Any DA players want to input anything? 

Cheers!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I would leave it as is mate. The objective is also shaping up nicely.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Consider it left! Cheers Midge! 

Well I got my airbrush back off my brother on Tuesday so set about base coating the remainig terminators from the last ed of space hulk, and I'm now working through adding the first layer of highlights. They were done with a layer of mechrite red, then mechrite red/vajello flat red (about 50:50), a wash of leviathan purple and then the last layer has been just pure flat red. 

So far so good, but plenty of details on there! Aiming to finish the whole box by the end of the month.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Another Space Hulk update!

Having owned it since it's been out, I've decided to try and paint all the remaining things before the end of Feb. No small feat considering how often I have time for painting, but what the hell!

This time I've been working on the dead terminator objective, so far so good:


























One of my pals has tipped me off to put another glimmer of light on the bum left of the gems, and Djinn has told me that I need to use more than just the citadel basecoat brush when painting. :wink:

All good though, I've promised him I'll use a decent brush on the next mini!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Well the objective and tester for painting the BA termies is finished, and I'm pretty happy with him. The pic isn't too good as you can't see the highlights under the damage on this pic, but they show up on the one previous so all's good!










Well these are the next lot I'm painting up as a group so far. The light on the Librarian's loin cloth is reflecting off the wet Brown Shade which is still drying.
The coulours for the Terminators is the same as the objective, Mechrite Red, then 50/50 Mechright Red and Vajello Flat Red, then Flat Red, then Flat Red and Flame Orange.

The initial battle damage is done in the traditional way:

































































Cheers.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Thise terminators look amazing. Look forward to seeing more on them. Your gems are especially nice.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

After a busy few months I've managed to get on to post up a few pics. Need to take a few of the Space Hulk terminators, I only have 3 left to paint... maybe four, but the rest are sorted. I've picked up more stuff for my wolves, not a lot, a kill team, another pack of long fangs and still have the characters and a squad of grey hunters to finish too...

The raptors have always been the reason I didn't get a Chaos force, I really wasn't keen on the look of them (I'm all about the asthetics, none of this tactical stuff :wink, so with the new look raptors it's game on, and I've picked up about 1200 points worth of filthy heretics. Space Marines = win, pirates = win, space marine pirates? double win. So I went for the Red Corsairs, and also because Huron is a nut. Expect more of each as time goes by. I wasn't fond of the red, black and bronze, so I sacked off the bronze as it really did nothing for me! :grin:

Anyhow, I digress, here's the painting so far:

The reposed Oblits. 'Towering' above other troops? Were they balls, they were crouching like cowards. Now they tower and I approve:

































































Huron Black Heart. He's a little short, but he makes up for his stature with a great big temper:









































Space Wolves. These are to display only. Need to dirty the Wolf Lord with frost axe and the boarding marine. The only one I'm adding to these is Rockfist, which I have ready to go :


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I love the palette you're using for your corsairs, love the job you've done on all of them and your Wolves have given me some inspiration (I need more purity seals on EVERYTHING!!)


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Cheers man! Much appreciated!  I realised not so long ago that I have tonnes of purity seals and never used them, suspect there's gonna be a lot used over the coming months!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Good to see some more painting at last. Loving the SWs Grins. They look like a great little command squad.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Love the work! The Space Puppies Shield, the objective, and Huron really caught my eye! some great detail!

Love this thread! Keep it up!
Chaosftw


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Cheers gents! I'll get pictures of the space hulk termies up this evening. I'm quite pleased with how they've turned out.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Little update of the last thing I painted. Was a break from the normal miniatures, and one of the best pieces of scenery I reckon. Still debating adding bird crap to it...


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Well, a few more bits to add, this time it's Huron Blackheart and five chaos chaps (have the full 10 finished but failed to take a pic of them), the hellbrute and the ork half-trakk with flakk kannons which is still a WIP:

Chaos chaps:

























Hellbrute:

































Half Trakk WIP:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good, what wash are you using on the red? It looks a bit flat.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

It's a GW purple wash, think it's leviathan purple?


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

That said I'm not sure the pictures do the actual red justice. Its pretty deep and smooth, looks almost sexy in the flesh!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice work on that track. Are you applying that dirt via brush?


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Cheers man! Aye, it's vajello flat brown with increasing GW flame orange for the rust, then the browner and blacker dirt is vajello brown and black shade.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

As with all miniatures, if I become frustrated with poor casting or anything like that I tend to do a johnny half-arsed job on it. So, without further ado, the rush job on Njal.

A nice miniature let down by my early finecast edition of him, hence the dodgy casting of the pelt on his staff (superglued back on when the midgies dick of plastic/resin (Plesin?) snapped.), some half runestones, a string of loops on his shin and some very dodgy facial casting... maybe that was the facial... who knows. Anyhow,here he is:


















I didn't go OTT on weathering, damage or anything really, I was more irritated that his face was a craggy mess, so just blitzed him and moved onto my killteam.

Next up is the finished... almost... halff-trakk, left to do is some sooting up of the ork on the big shoota and eventually (when I find them post house move) the two grots who're trying to turn the gun itself:


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

It's been a while, and there's a fair whack of painting I've got to post up. Had a fairly busy summer working on the house, working and studying, and thankfully the weather is going bad so I can no longer do much brick work, etc. So it's back to the brushes!

This summer I played my first few games of Mantic's Dreadball, which I have to say, is fucking spectacular. Really fast, really fun. Because it's such a blast, it's become the first boxed game I've completely painted since second edition Blood Bowl, and is catching up to Blood Bowl in terms of how much I love it (possibly a Dreadball ball tattoo (of the ball, not on my balls...) in the future...).

Anyhow, the Corporation team, the Baracas Braziers. Need to add a few details, team logo and numbers, but they're good enough for a team I'm not going to be using too often:


















Next up, the team I will be using, the New Orx Brainers. I originally wanted to paint them the same colours as the Anaheim Ducks black and gold kit, sadly my mate has a team in black and gold (an NFL team of some sort?) so I went for the second favorite, the New York Rangers. Turned out pretty nice, and is the most colourful team I've painted. The captain, one of the guards is named Waaaaghlahan.










Finally, the refbot and a pair of balls. Not a lot to say about these really. Except for 'The ref needs glasses'.










Got an almost finished robot team too, and a few chaos and sedition wars minis on the go. Loving the painting after so long not doing it!!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice work on those minis, I haven't really payed much attention to Dreadball but those are really nice sculpts. I never played Bloodbowl as it was a bit before my time. Hmmm a system you would recommend then?


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Aye, it plays really fast, with a game you can probably get down to about 45 minutes or so. I love Blood Bowl to bits, but it can drag on a little sometimes. Rather than setting up between goals, the ball gets launched onto the pitch as soon as there's a goal so the game doesn't stop until you're out of turns. Fast and furious.

The figures have a bit of flash on them, but it's easy enough to trim it off with a decent knife. Defo worth a look though. If you see anyone playing it or know anyone who's got it I'd defo give it a shot. Wouldn't want to say buy it in case you didn't! Hah!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

A few more bits I've been working on here. Red Corsairs Dark Apostle. Mega figure, painted the armour originally with yellowish runes in it, but it just looked fecking awful, so just made them darker than the red of the armour.

















Getting there slowly but surely. Next there's some minis from the Studio McVey game Sedition wars. Got heaps of these from the kickstarter so there'll be loads in the near future. These are the first four I've properly finished:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

This is a very mixed bag of stuff, really enjoyed reading through the log.

Would still like to pick up a copy of Dreadball at some point - you've done a great job on the models. Those sedition wars minis look insanely good too :victory:


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Cheers Varakir! Much appreciated! 

Next up we have one of the best plazzy kits IMO. I painted this chap over the weekend while watching Luther and two series of Psychoville. Going to try and get into the habit of taking more pics and putting a pit more info in on how I've done stuff like I did with my ork plog before I combined the two. Anyhow, here he is, the big red bastard.


































He's for use with my Red Corsairs, and so, I wanted him looking a bit different, and a red demon with red armour would be altogether too red. So I did him in the colours of the Astral Claws (the corsairs before they went rogue... or before they went chaosy is probably better).

The light I take my pics in is clearly balls as the red isn't as flat as it looks, although it is very smooth.. ish... :wink:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The red does look good mate, personally I can't stand the mini it's just too WFB for me. That's a really good idea going more with the Astral Claws route for the contrast. The flame effect on the shoulder pad is a nice touch. 

One question, where did you get the bases in the previous post from?


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> The red does look good mate, personally I can't stand the mini it's just too WFB for me. That's a really good idea going more with the Astral Claws route for the contrast. The flame effect on the shoulder pad is a nice touch.
> 
> One question, where did you get the bases in the previous post from?


Cheers pal! Sorry for the massively delayed response! The bases are the standard ones from the Sedition Wars minis themselves http://studiomcvey.highwire.com/product/swb1001-vanguard-bases but can be bought seperately here. They're a mad plastic resin type effort, but they're detailed and look sweet!  They have a few other types there too, certainly fit for 40k/necromunda style gaming!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

For a bit of a change (mind like the wind...) I've sloped over for some Scythes of the Emperor marines. I wanted a chapter who had taken a complete shoeing because I didn't want to pick up tanks or dreadnoughts and such, so mainly footsloggers and scouts. Taking part in a small tourney (first ever, and just a jolly, not a serious one) in a couple of months, so aiming for a 1000 point army.

Going fluffy with the nids taking out all their heavy gear, I've thought about it in a 'what would have been easy to get away - so will have land speeders and bikes, tac marines, hq and scouts, so without further ado, Landspeeder Storm:



























And my standard:


























With most of their stuff being trashed I'm aiming to get some bionics on the go, and a big variety in the power armour they've managed to scav since Sotha got hosed. The first of a few!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love that banner mate! Looks absolutely top notch, I really envy your ability to paint free hand.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> Love that banner mate! Looks absolutely top notch, I really envy your ability to paint free hand.


Cheers man! It's the one think I seem to have a knack for. Will post up the Helbrecht one I'm doing for r kid, time will tell if I can manage it! Haha


----------

